# How to die vynil interior?



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I want to know if u can actually dye vynil interior. I always heard people say that and I've never seen it done. Is it the same as just painting it and if u do it will it wear away from sitting on it? Does some one have any pics


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

No one :dunno:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

im bout spray mine homie 


tru2thagame said:


> No one :dunno:


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

mAKE SURE U USE A SCUFF PAD AND SPRAY IT WITH SEM COLOR COAT. BUT YOU GOT TO SPRAY IT IN LIGHT COATS AND WSHEN USPRAY IT MAKE SURE YOUR IN THE SUN. LITE COATS AND LET IT SIT FOR A WHILE AND KEEP DOING IT UNTIL YOUR DONE U GOT TO BE PATIENT OR ELSE IT WILL COME OFF LATER ON. LET THE PAINT SOAK INTO THE MATERIAL AND IF YOU DO IT RIGHT IT WILL NEVER COME OFF.


tru2thagame said:


> I want to know if u can actually dye vynil interior. I always heard people say that and I've never seen it done. Is it the same as just painting it and if u do it will it wear away from sitting on it? Does some one have any pics


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

MRBIGJOE said:


> mAKE SURE U USE A SCUFF PAD AND SPRAY IT WITH SEM COLOR COAT. BUT YOU GOT TO SPRAY IT IN LIGHT COATS AND WSHEN USPRAY IT MAKE SURE YOUR IN THE SUN. LITE COATS AND LET IT SIT FOR A WHILE AND KEEP DOING IT UNTIL YOUR DONE U GOT TO BE PATIENT OR ELSE IT WILL COME OFF LATER ON. LET THE PAINT SOAK INTO THE MATERIAL AND IF YOU DO IT RIGHT IT WILL NEVER COME OFF.


Thanks g. I'm going from a 2 tone black and dingy white to a black and maybe red or grey. Not sure yet. Probably grey. Ima post pics of progress when I get to that point. :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

sp00kyi3 said:


> im bout spray mine homie


what r u gonna use and can u post some pics


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Did Mine with SEM... make sure you clean with laquer thinner or Acetone then soap and water dry and spray ....SEM is a very nice product


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

MRBIGJOE said:


> mAKE SURE U USE A SCUFF PAD AND SPRAY IT WITH SEM COLOR COAT. BUT YOU GOT TO SPRAY IT IN LIGHT COATS AND WSHEN USPRAY IT MAKE SURE YOUR IN THE SUN. LITE COATS AND LET IT SIT FOR A WHILE AND KEEP DOING IT UNTIL YOUR DONE U GOT TO BE PATIENT OR ELSE IT WILL COME OFF LATER ON. LET THE PAINT SOAK INTO THE MATERIAL AND IF YOU DO IT RIGHT IT WILL NEVER COME OFF.



MY SEATS ARE WHITE VINYL BUT GOT TO DIRTY THRU OUT TIME. HAD IT FOR 5 YEARS OR SO. IM TRYING TO DIE OR PAINT THEM A SANDSTONE BROWN COLOR.. WOULD I HAVE TO PRIMEER THE SEATS OR JUST STRAIGHT COLOR WITH ALL THE STEPS U STATED?


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just clean scuff and spray with the leather spray no primer needed single stage paint


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

dwnsouth985 said:


> Did Mine with SEM... make sure you clean with laquer thinner or Acetone then soap and water dry and spray ....SEM is a very nice product



Do u have any pix of yours? i wanna change mine from white to silver or green.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i clean with soap and water...or windex....and then wipe down with laquer thinner....and then again wipe down with wax and grease remover. kind of OCD, but always comes out good.


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Do you use the same paint for the plastic & carpet?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i wouldnt dye carpet, or velour....only vinyl.


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

dont dye carpet only if it's on the door panel.


lone star said:


> i wouldnt dye carpet, or velour....only vinyl.


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

lone star said:


> i wouldnt dye carpet, or velour....only vinyl.



What about the plastic? what do you use for that


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

sem color coat the same paint you use for the vinyl.


80 Cutty Ryda said:


> What about the plastic? what do you use for that


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

still no pictures.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no step by step pics, but i dyed this red. it was already red. but was greasy, dirty, dingy. cleaned it with soap and water, then paint thinner, then wax and grease remover and sprayed it with the duplicolor shit they sell at autozone. if you are just re-coloring it will work good, i wouldnt try a color change though....new reflector, door lock knob, polished all the trim and it is good as new.










did the other one the same way..


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Looksgood Man


lone star said:


> no step by step pics, but i dyed this red. it was already red. but was greasy, dirty, dingy. cleaned it with soap and water, then paint thinner, then wax and grease remover and sprayed it with the duplicolor shit they sell at autozone. if you are just re-coloring it will work good, i wouldnt try a color change though....new reflector, door lock knob, polished all the trim and it is good as new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

lone star said:


> no step by step pics, but i dyed this red. it was already red. but was greasy, dirty, dingy. cleaned it with soap and water, then paint thinner, then wax and grease remover and sprayed it with the duplicolor shit they sell at autozone. if you are just re-coloring it will work good, i wouldnt try a color change though....new reflector, door lock knob, polished all the trim and it is good as new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you lone star.
you might be the first person in years of people asking about vinyl dyes to actually post a picture.
all the talk and no one wanting to actually post up had me thinking it couldnt be done and look half decent.
looks good.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> thank you lone star.
> you might be the first person in years of people asking about vinyl dyes to actually post a picture.
> all the talk and no one wanting to actually post up had me thinking it couldnt be done and look half decent.
> looks good.


ive dyed a few things....steering wheels, door panels, speaker grills. if its vinyl it can be dyed.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Great advice. I've been researching this process
For a minute and did mine this last weekend. 
They came out great. One thing though, make
Sure you don't touch any of the paintable places
After you clean/degrease or you will have issues. 
Good luck.


----------

